# Has anyone tried those hydration tablets?



## ozm8ey (May 25, 2016)

When I do karate I always dehydrate really quick to the point it makes me panic. Just wondering if those tablets like nuun would help me


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 25, 2016)

You know what helps dehydration?

Water. 


Sent from an old fashioned 300 baud acoustic modem by whistling into the handset. Not TapaTalk. Really.


----------



## EvanWinther (May 25, 2016)

Don't try tablets. Drink a LOT more water.


----------



## ozm8ey (May 25, 2016)

I do drink lots of water but still happens, I think its because I take medication. That or because I drink like 3-4 cups of coffee a day


----------



## Blindside (May 25, 2016)

I have had hyponatremia twice from just drinking lots of water over the course of a long training day, it sucked, now I use nuun or a really dilute gatorade powder and it hasn't happened again.  Nuun is pretty good, much better than gatorade.


----------



## EvanWinther (May 25, 2016)

In my opinion you should see a doctor


----------



## drop bear (May 26, 2016)

Gastrolight or something?

Yeah i will do one at the end of a session during the hotter days. 


Magnesium can also help.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 26, 2016)

The caffeine in the coffee will dehydrate you so you may want to cut back on the coffee a little.  Also drink water through the day. It doesn't have to be tons of it.  Just a glass here and there instead of a lot of water in one sitting.  Hydration is a process as it takes time for the water to be properly absorbed in the body.  Some people will argue that caffeine doesn't dehydrate the body, but have you every wonder why soda do a poor job in satisfying thirst on a hot day or after a good workout? 

I wouldn't take a hydration pill.  Sometimes going natural by drinking water is just the better way to go.  At the most I would drink a sports drink like Gatorade before practice and water during practice.  The purpose of the sports drink isn't just to hydrate you but to also add some more minerals that you'll soon sweat out during practice.

I usually measure my hydration by how cold liquid feels to the inside of my body when I drink it. If it feels super refreshing when drinking it then I know that my body is slightly overheated and dehydrated.  If it just feels like cold water minus the refreshing feeling then I know that I'm fairly hydrated at that moment.  It's not very scientific, but it's the way I understand and monitor my body.

I would personally stay away from any type of strange "short cut pill."  If you can get it naturally then do it that way.  It's better for you and your body will absorb  it better as well.  If you have to take certain pills for medical reasons, then by all means follow your doctor's orders.  

Also pay attention to your sweat make sure that it's not too salty.  You will know if it's too salty or not by the way it dries on your skin.  If you like you have grains of sand on your face after the sweat dries then you need to drink more water. Salt dehydrates as well.  Remember everything is done in moderation.  There must be balance, too much of a good thing is just as bad as too much of a bad thing.  Well enough lecturing.  I hope you find something that works for you.


----------



## drop bear (May 26, 2016)

Look at your pee. 

If its white its alright.
If its yellow things are mellow.
If its brown drink it down.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 26, 2016)

Like Jowga says, caffeine dehydrates, and it's not something you should be addicted to anyway, so try to cut back if you can. Outside of that, I would check with your doctor to see if dehydration while working out could be a side effect like that (this is also one of the rare occasions pre-emptive googling might help), avoid drinking coffee close to the time that you have class, and drink gatorade instead of water during class.


----------



## JowGaWolf (May 26, 2016)

drop bear said:


> Look at your pee.
> 
> If its white its alright.
> If its yellow things are mellow.
> If its brown drink it down.


So glad you aren't my doctor.. lol @ drink it down.  I hope "drink it down" refers to drinking water. lol


----------



## ozm8ey (May 26, 2016)

I went to karate tonight. I purposely didn't drink coffee or coke and just drank literally liter's of water, it worked out quite good this time. I still got a dry mouth after doing certain exercises but it went away after we got to have a breather. Usually I get to the point where my throat and mouth becomes so dry that I have no saliva at all and feel like I'm going to choke. So all in all I don't know if its the coffee, coke or lack of water that usually courses it.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (May 26, 2016)

ozm8ey said:


> I went to karate tonight. I purposely didn't drink coffee or coke and just drank literally liter's of water, it worked out quite good this time. I still got a dry mouth after doing certain exercises but it went away after we got to have a breather. Usually I get to the point where my throat and mouth becomes so dry that I have no saliva at all and feel like I'm going to choke. So all in all I don't know if its the coffee, coke or lack of water that usually courses it.


Well, if you wanted to you could change each and see. My bet is it's a combination. If drinking water and not drinking coffee/coke works though, just keep doing that. I see no downsides


----------

